# Warlocks and Witches..boogedy boogedy



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## idb

Dumbledore!!!

WATCH: Antigay Pastor Rants Against Dumbledore and 'How to Train Your Dragon' | Advocate.com


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


>



for the world of   JINNI    or  DJINNI-- ----read the koran or talk to an Irishman----preferably slightly inebriated


----------



## CremeBrulee

I love the witches in this show.  Helen McCrory and Sarah Greene are splendid!


----------



## Grandma

I want to look like this one:



Gracie said:


>



But I look more like this one (only not as old):



Gracie said:


>


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Gracie said:


>




Nice mobile home.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

All the magic and science witches and such claim to utilize reminds me of the line at the end of the original Hitchhiker's Guide movie,

Ford interupts a meeting, the guy speaking says,

"Address the chair!"

"There isn't a chair, there's only a rock."

"Well call it a chair!"

"Why not call it a rock?"


----------



## shadow355

I had a email name of " Warlock " and the EMS station number where I was a Paramedic student;  when I worked Metropolitan EMS south of where I now live. 

Got it after a western movie . 

Warlock (1959)         - IMDb

Also I had a email address of cidney 308.  CID was for Criminal Investigative Division and 308 was for the diameter of the 30 caliber bullet. Plus Sydney Australia is a place I have wanted to visit for a long time. 

Shadow 355


----------



## pillars




----------



## pillars




----------



## eagle1462010




----------

